# Gift Baskets - Mailing



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

Everything I found online was pretty expensive, and mostly food and candy related. Back in the day I used to make themed baskets. It was actually pretty fun finding things that fit the theme and assembling the baskets, and much cheaper than buying online.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Shipping is always the killer when it comes to gift baskets. You find one you like & then the shipping can be almost as much as the basket.

Do you want them full of Halloween decor & stuff or edibles?


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Shipping is always the killer when it comes to gift baskets. You find one you like & then the shipping can be almost as much as the basket.
> 
> Do you want them full of Halloween decor & stuff or edibles?


Yes!!! It’s the shipping that always kills me. I know I’ll spend a good amount on making a basket but shipping 5 of them is going to be so costly that it will make me not want to do it at all. I’d rather order something fun and have amazon or whatnot ship it for me. 

All Halloween for sure but a mix of decor, fun stuff, edibles...I’m not too picky. Most of what I’ve found is ALL edible and I’d prefer to stay away from that. Essentially I’m wanting to do the “you’ve been boo’ed” thing to some friends across the country this year. I usually do it locally and am able to hand deliver a package to someone’s door. For some reason I decided to spread the Halloween love this year and send something to non-locals.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I know this is very late but in case someone else had the idea...you could always check www.etsy.com


----------

